# SemperGumby Basement



## wesley8808 (Feb 8, 2008)

I thought I would start a thread on my basement build. I am not sure what level of commitment I can make to keeping this thread up, but I would like to say I will try my best. Time is a concern as it is for everyone, I am a patent attorney for a company in Baltimore, a father of two kids, and a Marine reservist - and a dedicated beer league hockey player. 

Home background - We bought our house 5 years ago brand new with an unfinished basement. We always knew I would finish it, just had other priorities. I first built a 10x6 shed in the summer of 2006, then a 400 square foot deck with homemade custom railing (nothing to elaborate) in the summer of 2008/winter 2009. We had a stamped concrete patio added in the summer of 2009 and finally the excuses were gone. 

I am a civil engineer by education with a concentration in structures. I know the basics, and am pretty handy, but when it comes to the aesthetics and design, I am limited with my vision. So we hired a friend's friend that is an architect/designer to do a prelimanry floorplan for me. I asked that he skip the elaborate plans and give me the basics based on what we were interested in having. Specifically, i wanted a good lighting plan, some kitchenette ideas. Unfortunately, it wasn't that good. But he did give some good ideas. More troublesome was my wife's determination to change the plan every day. 

I "broke ground" so to speak this weekend. On Saturday, I built storage racks (pics to come tomorrow) in order to get the clutter off the floor. We started with a smaller storage room but quicker decided we need a bigger one. The other criteria that is critical is a large toy room. Other rooms I have been instructed to include are a workout room and another bedroom. I tried to tell her I think the basement will look too choppy, but she didn't care. I have been beat into submission. I attached the floor plan I am working off of and would appreciate any comments. 










Theater - I don't plan to go crazy on the theater area, but want a good 50+ plasma or LED with some in wall/ceiling speakers. 

Wet bar/Kitchenette - Will probably have it wrap around the stairs or abut against the wall for the bedroom. I have not decided on the location for this yet. It was originally in the storage area that ultimately was expanded. 

Anyway, sorry for the long post. 

I am sure I will have a ton of questions and hope to get some good advice here!


----------



## wesley8808 (Feb 8, 2008)

As promised here are the pictures of Racks 1 and 2

http://www.diychatroom.com/members/wesley8808-18533/albums/basement-build/3128-basement-rack-1.jpg

http://www.diychatroom.com/members/wesley8808-18533/albums/basement-build/3129-basement-rack-2.jpg

Here are two views from the french doors leading to the outside:
http://www.diychatroom.com/members/wesley8808-18533/albums/basement-build/3131-basement-view-2.jpg

http://www.diychatroom.com/members/wesley8808-18533/albums/basement-build/3130-basement-view.jpg

Almost all the crap on the floors will be gone in the next 2 weeks. They were piled up for specific destinations. I hope to have a good amount of the outer walls framed after the weekend.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Wesley...you mention either a plasma or LCD tv. Dare I suggest the LCD due to the considerably lower power consumption.

It appears you have quite a bit of room down there, so we will all be anxious to see how you manage to get it all fixed up.


----------



## wesley8808 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, I am pretty decided on either the LCD or an LED... I think I typed plasma out of mental habit. 

I have already hit my first obstacle. Weekend filled with obligations! And I had been coaching soccer and cub scouts which all just ended. So the framing starts this week!


----------



## wesley8808 (Feb 8, 2008)

So last night I spent a couple of hours laying out the wall in chalk and marker. I am amazed at how the walls are not even close to be square. 

I made a few adjustments (made the workout room smaller) and am framing tonight (after a hockey game) and then into next week. The PT I bought is starting to warp a little and I need to get it laid down ASAP! :thumbsup:

I am hoping this diary will force me to stay on something of a schedule.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It's going to look great. I know what you mean about those weekend obligations. Some weekends it's almost impossible to work on projects around the house.

I'm looking forward to seeing the before, during and after pictures!


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Such a great project! I look forward to see your project on-going ;-) keep posting guy :thumbup:


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like you have a good plan, which is half the battle. One question is though are you going to put closets in the bedroom, toyroom, and/or exercise room? My thoughts are when you move, you could count them as bedrooms. Here in South Dakota, you have to have a closet in order to classify it as a bedroom (and an egress window of course). My only advice is to make sure you have everything you want before sheetrocking i.e outlets, conduits back to media cabinet just in case, and even an outside hose bib while the walls are open. Good Luck!


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Looking great.

My only question would be is there an egress window in that bedroom?


----------



## wesley8808 (Feb 8, 2008)

No, there is no egress. And I know we can't claim it as a bedroom. The Mrs intends to put a murphy bed in there for strictly overflow. 

I did get some framing done last night, but not so much it was worthy of pictures. I actually started on the part of the basement that the Mrs has not changed her mind about the layout, figuring it the safest place to start. I should make some good progress this weekend. 

After all, when I was asked what I wanted to do for Father's Day, I said work on the basement.


----------



## wesley8808 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, I have been a busy bee this 4th of July weekend. I knocked out about 25 hours worth of framing so far, and have another couple of days to finish it.

I ended up getting a great deal at Lowes for the lumber. I priced it out and believe it or not, Lowes gave me the best deal. I was surprised. Anyway, on to the pics.

The first one is a shot into the Toy Room from the bathroom area. Also where I set up shop...









The next one is an angled shot from the Toy Room/Bedroom joint wall:









Here is from the Toy Room where my miter saw is to the Bathroom - Notice the white pipe, I have to frame around it:









But first I have to move the shower drain. The bathroom was roughed in, but the shower drain is too close to the wall:








You can see the shower drain just to the right of the water pipe.

Here is the bathroom doorway from the bottom of the stairs. I couldn't finish the rough in. I have to move the utility sink and need to drain the water first. I plan on using the hot and cold connection there to run the lines for the wet bar:









Here you can see the waste discharge pipe coming down. It creates an issue for the wall going back, rather than move or change it, I am just going to put a soffit at an angle to match:









And here is where I stopped for the night - Looking from the toy room across to where I will have the workout room and media area:


----------



## wesley8808 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Some questions*

What do I do about framing in this pipe? It extends about 1/2 an inch beyond the wall (the wall is already in place along the stairwell). I thought about a outcropping in the room, but would appreciate ideas:










Here is the shot looking at the floor (don't mind the clutter):










Thanks!


----------

